# Alexandra in Turks and Caicos Islands



## moni (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone ever been able to trade into the Alexandra in Turks and Caicos.  We went on a business trip one year to this area.  It is absolutely the best water  and beach we have ever visited!  We would like to go early in 2007 but have not had any luck trading.


----------



## shar (Apr 7, 2006)

A lot of tuggers were able to trade into the Alexandra when it first opened.  I think this was because no one had heard of it yet.  We stayed two weeks in the 1st summer. This was before the pool was open, but it did not matter as the beach and water were so wonderful.  When we were there I heard that they may be changing to II as so many were not buying sent from RCI.  Expensive......  I have been looking for the last three years and I have not seen it even with my excellent traders. 

Shar


----------



## BethH (Apr 8, 2006)

*Sfx?*

I wonder if anyone has ever traded in via SFX?  

We have this one on our SFX request list for May-early July '07, along with several other Caribbean resorts.  I was really hoping to stay on Grace Bay, but with our search over a year in advance, several resorts on the list, and a 8-10 week range we're sure we'll end up with something we'll be happy with.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 8, 2006)

We were there in fall 2003. When the place first opened they were only with RCI and were depositing developer weeks with RCI. But by the time we were there they had also gone with II and were pushing II. New owners were signed up with II. You see it available in points occasionally, when an older owner who has stayed in Points makes a deposit. Just this week, a friend on mine picked up 2 weeks in FEB 2007 using points.  I doubt that you would see it in weeks at all any more since I don't think the developer is making deposits into RCI. I understand that you can get it in II at times.


----------



## moni (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input!

Monica


----------



## ArthurN (Apr 15, 2006)

Not sure if they are even attempting to sell additional units as timeshares....if you go to their website it appears that they are selling full interest in the remaining units.  This may explain the lack of trade availability for the resort.  The owners that have a timeshare interest there are probably using those weeks and if the developer is not depositing "developer" weeks....probably not a lot of weeks available for trade.


----------



## riverside (Apr 20, 2006)

There's a one bedroom available now for February through RCI but you have to have points.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (May 9, 2006)

I stayed in a two bedroom that I traded into via RCI points in Feb. 2006. When I arrived, RCI had double booked the room and I had nothing. Fortunately the resort put me up in a privately owned condo building (quite a bit fancier than the timeshare building) and got RCI to pay the bill ($500 per night).

The resort, according to the staff member who helped me out, is sick of RCI and is giving up their affiliation there. If you do manage to get a trade through RCI phone the resort and ask for Paulette Smith and ask her to confirm that you really do have a reservation. You can qoute her this article and she will know who I am. 

You may be able to trade in through  II. There is also an owners group who will rent you their units at a better price than what the resort charges (you can see the Alexandra's web site for prices). If you are interested send me an e-mail and I will give you a contact name.

We loved the resort. The beach was great, the accomodations were excellent (sometimes you read the TUG reviews and wonder if you were at the same place - this was my impression when I booked the Alexandra and checked the review section at TUG - I went with low expectations and was VERY pleasantly surprised).

I did see every type of unit in the timeshare building. The two bedrooms are terrific, the one bedrooms have the bedroom at the back (no ocean view from the bedroom, but a great view from the living room) and a crappy kitchen, and the studios are very large.

I HIGHLY recommend this resort.


----------

